# A Thought Experiment: You Wake Up Tomorrow Morning as the Opposite Gender.



## Dromond (Jul 1, 2013)

When you wake up, you realize immediately that you've been gender flipped. You have been transformed into your personal ideal physical specimen of that gender. If you like red hair, you've got red hair. If you love trim and toned bodies, that's what you've got. If you like the fatties, you're a fatty. For those of you who are same sex attracted, this still applies. You've been turned into what you think is the ideal specimen of the opposite gender.

Your brain is unchanged. You're still the same person you were in your mind, and you've been blessed/cursed with this new body.

What's the first thing you do?

What do you think your reaction would be once you understand that the change is permanent?

Do you think you could adapt, or do you think you'd go stark raving batty?

Edit: For transgender folks, this process uses the physical gender you were born with. For those who were born with ambiguous physical gender, the process would assign you a gender based on the opposite set of sex chromosomes you currently have. If you are XX ambiguous, you'd become an unambiguous male. XY ambiguous would become an unambiguous female.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 1, 2013)

Well according to these rules, I would turn into Beyonce. So as far as my day-to-day life goes, not much would change really.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 1, 2013)

Paquito said:


> Well according to these rules, I would turn into Beyonce. So as far as my day-to-day life goes, not much would change really.



Mm. I don't think she could rock the lion outfit like you can, though.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jul 1, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Mm. I don't think she could rock the lion outfit like you can, though.



Actually...


----------



## Dromond (Jul 1, 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!

Holy crat!


----------



## penguin (Jul 1, 2013)

Masturbate.


----------



## Tad (Jul 1, 2013)

Suffer a massive wave of guilt for how much this was going to mess up my family, when part of me was really enjoying the change.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 1, 2013)

My brain is unchanged? So I will wake up looking like my fb (cause he is def my ideal) but still have my brain... I'd find a full length mirror and jerk off. Then prob go to work. Got bills to pay


----------



## Zowie (Jul 1, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I'd be one of those guys who'd be putting his dick in, on, and around everything just to see how it feels. 

Also probably buy some fancy-man-clothes. I'm going to rock a suit. And a bowtie.


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 1, 2013)

Hmmm, I think my first thought would probably be something along the lines of, "Ha, it finally feels "right" having boobs!"

Yeah, I had to go there .


----------



## tankyguy (Jul 1, 2013)

Zowie said:


> Not gonna lie, I'd be one of those guys who'd be putting his dick in, on, and around everything just to see how it feels.



Yeah...that's a habit you'd break pretty fast. You'll also learn why men both fear and respect pants zippers.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 1, 2013)

I would find. Full length mirror and admire myself for a very long period of time. Then explore the new body. How it felt, what things to it felt like, etc. 
I think I'd pretty proud and much more confident in myself. I'd have a strut. I would be shameless in the silly things I'd get up to. And I think I'd be much happier, actually.


----------



## biglynch (Jul 2, 2013)

Fairly sure I would freak out and be very very upset. I would not cope, period. I don't want to *be* what I find perfection, I want to be with that perfect person.


----------



## Tad (Jul 2, 2013)

Take 2 on my answer.

Sudden changes are almost always difficult change. But given that this is a magical change, in this version of the experiment Im going to assume that the world has changed enough that Im not having to spend all my time giving explanations, proving my identity, getting paperwork changed, etc, and that somehow I still have a place in the world not so different from what I have now (either people know that the change was going to happen and accept this as part of our reality, or else that to the rest of the world Ive always been that way, and only I know of the change). In other words, the only part to worry about is the internal, how I feel, what I want to do with my life after the change.

One more disclaimer: I dont have any one ideal, I couldnt tell you if this was going to happen, what Ill look like afterwards is x, y, and z, But for certain Id be some size of fat, probably fatter than I am as a guy.

I think first Id spend some time in front of a full length mirror, getting to know what I looked likewith and without clothes. Definitely Id go through my closet and drawers and try on all sorts of outfits, learning what worked on me, what looks I could make work for me. Then Id want to go and work that new bodygo for a walk, go for a bike ride, go swimming, climb a hill or some stairs. Learn how it moved, figure out what gait worked for me. Feel the different weight to strength ratio, find out what jiggles or bounces. Then probably go shopping and try on more clothes (yes, given half an excuse Id be a clothes junky). 

Then near the end of the day share a good meal and a glass of wine with my partner (my ideal surely would not have my digestive issues, so I could eat and drink what I wanted!), and then maybe finally get to more intimate explorations, or maybe just fall asleep exhausted after so many new experiencesafter all, Id have the rest of my life to finish exploring this new body, so there wouldnt be any real rush.

I don't think that, by a few weeks in, my life would be all that much different. I live sufficiently in my head, and am sufficiently disinterested in maleness as part of my identity, that the changes I'd need or want to make would be relatively minor, rather than real changes to my identity. Well, I'd probably get that much more incensed about gender and weight based discrimination, because I'd feel it on a more personal level.

One other thing. Im assuming age stays the same. Were I much younger, there would for sure be a trip to procure birth control! Getting pregnant would be an interesting option to have, but for sure Id at the least not rush into it.


----------



## Melian (Jul 2, 2013)

If I woke up and was suddenly a giant, terrifying man...oh god, I'd wank myself half to death. And then I'd probably have to go out and kick ass. Go to a concert and crush some skulls...something along those lines :wubu:


----------



## biglynch (Jul 2, 2013)

Melian said:


> If I woke up and was suddenly a giant, terrifying man...oh god, I'd wank myself half to death. And then I'd probably have to go out and kick ass. Go to a concert and crush some skulls...something along those lines :wubu:



The joys of being a man. I would be lost as a woman.


----------



## Tad (Jul 2, 2013)

Melian said:


> If I woke up and was suddenly a giant, terrifying man...oh god, I'd wank myself half to death. And then I'd probably have to go out and kick ass. Go to a concert and crush some skulls...something along those lines :wubu:



Something I learned at a young age....you can easily get chafed down there. Once that happens, the appeal of the wanking drops rather dramatically (all those nerve endings are fickle things, they are.....). So if this ever happens, best to spread out your, ahem, self-exploration time.


----------



## Melian (Jul 2, 2013)

Tad said:


> Something I learned at a young age....you can easily get chafed down there. Once that happens, the appeal of the wanking drops rather dramatically (all those nerve endings are fickle things, they are.....). So if this ever happens, best to spread out your, ahem, self-exploration time.



Don't worry, Tad. I'll use a lot of lube when I...uh...turn into a man.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 2, 2013)

And develop freakishly large arm muscles on that side.


----------



## djudex (Jul 2, 2013)

I think it's pretty much a given that as soon as we stopped freaking out the first thing we would do is take our new naughty bits for a test drive.

VROOOOOOOOM VROOOOOOOOM! 

You know what would be weird? As a man making a Clone Your Bone and then using it on yourself after you turned in to a woman... I would totally do that. Does that make me fucked up? 

...don't care, I'd do it anyway!


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 3, 2013)

biglynch said:


> Fairly sure I would freak out and be very very upset. I would not cope, period. I don't want to *be* what I find perfection, I want to be with that perfect person.



What HE said!



Tad said:


> Something I learned at a young age....you can easily get chafed down there. Once that happens, the appeal of the wanking drops rather dramatically (all those nerve endings are fickle things, they are.....). So if this ever happens, best to spread out your, ahem, self-exploration time.



This is an across-the-board occurrence, I'm afraid, Ms T :really sad:

Enjoy responsibly, boys and girls :/


----------



## swordchick (Jul 3, 2013)

After reading Self-Made Man, I do not think I could handle being a man.


----------



## tankyguy (Jul 3, 2013)

swordchick said:


> After reading Self-Made Man, I do not think I could handle being a man.



I've only read excerpts from the book and author interviews, but keep in mind that was just one person's experience.

Also, the bit I've read didn't strike me as all that 'revealing' about what it's like being a guy. Did you really need to read a book to know working class guys like to bowl and visit strip clubs? And you could look at pretty much any average single guy's blog to know dating can be rough some times.


----------



## Frogman (Jul 3, 2013)

Dromond said:


> What's the first thing you do?


Explore. Transforming into a BBW is one fantasy of mine so to be frank there would be a lot of exploring. 



> What do you think your reaction would be once you understand that the change is permanent?


At first I'd probably freak out; it would depend partly on how fat I was. Not having any clothing that remotely fit would be a concern. :happy:



> Do you think you could adapt, or do you think you'd go stark raving batty?


I'm not sure I could adapt to the idea of sex with men, but aside from that I think I could probably adapt since body transformation is generally a turn-on.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 3, 2013)

Funnier enough, I don't think my first day would involve any wanking. Unless somehow my new body felt like it needed it. I would want to explore what it could do. The limits of this new body. Could I run fast? Could I eat a lot of food? Am I strong? I'd want to test things new body feelings. 

I'm already not in on the gender-norm stuff. I already am quite masculine overall. So becoming a male would be kind of exciting for me. It's not a fantasy or kink or whatever for me. I just identify as androgynous. So becoming "all male" is strange and interesting to me. 

I think, given we don't mentally or emotionally change, my inner self would be a lot easier to express externally without repercussions, as ny personality is more "gender norm" for males.

Eta: I would feel no guilt. My family would embrace the change (they're very anti-female) and my friends already know of my gender "issues" so they'd embrace it. Dating would be much easier. I consider myself bisexual with a preference for men, but if i we're male, I'd probably be gay. 

This is a very interesting topic. And I'm going way more in depth than needed. Lol.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 3, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> This is a very interesting topic. And I'm going way more in depth than needed. Lol.



Not at all. This is exactly the kind of discussion I was hoping for.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 3, 2013)

I suppose I should answer my own question.

I think I'd adapt relatively easily. A lot of my friends are not particularly hung up on traditional gender roles, so they'd accept the change after an initial period of shock. My sister would probably shrug, say "whatever," and continue to call me her baby brother. Some of my more extended family might run into some issues, but fuck 'em.

As for myself, I'm sort of androgynous with my internal sexual identity, so I'm sure I could adjust to the change. Jackie'd have a tough time dealing, but I think she'd cope. She wouldn't chase me out, and since we have a pretty asexual relationship anyhow that wouldn't be an issue. I can't ever see myself having sex with men, as the idea just doesn't interest me. Been there, tried that, didn't care for it.

Honestly, the idea of changing into a BBW does tickle certain fantasies I have. I have to admit, though, the idea of having to deal with periods doesn't thrill me.


----------



## DELIMAN092262 (Jul 3, 2013)

After a lot of *OH  MY GOD!* I would be reminded of the women's curse I have heard from old girlfriends.

Everyman should have to go through it twice. Once to have it and once to dread it.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jul 3, 2013)

I think the weirdest thing for me would be the aspect of auto-sexuality. 

Similarly to what others have said...my gender identity is already fluid. I think I'd feel pretty comfortable as a man. Also, there's seemingly plenty of fat guys who are also interested in fat guys...so I can't see my dating pool hurting much. 

But I can't imagine being seriously aroused because of myself. And considering my mind is totally preserved, that seems like it'd be the case. I feel like I'd be terribly distracted by it. 

Is my brain adjusted to...moving a body that much larger than mine? I feel like it'd be utterly comical to watch me get movement down. I'd knock everything over :|


----------



## swordchick (Jul 3, 2013)

The rejection that she received as a man was overwhelming. Her attendance at the men retreat was very revealing. It is one thing to read a man's perspective about his life. But to get her perspective while posing as a man, that is a huge difference. I have made several men cry but they would never put that in their blogs.



tankyguy said:


> I've only read excerpts from the book and author interviews, but keep in mind that was just one person's experience.
> 
> Also, the bit I've read didn't strike me as all that 'revealing' about what it's like being a guy. Did you really need to read a book to know working class guys like to bowl and visit strip clubs? And you could look at pretty much any average single guy's blog to know dating can be rough some times.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 3, 2013)

I am sure I would touch and look at everything first  but then I would cry! I would freak out! I do not want to be a man. I could not adapt. I would go crazy, yes. 

I love being a woman with the man I adore and I want to be a mother one day... carry a baby in my womb, so this is not for me :sad:


----------



## tankyguy (Jul 3, 2013)

swordchick said:


> The rejection that she received as a man was overwhelming. Her attendance at the men retreat was very revealing. It is one thing to read a man's perspective about his life. But to get her perspective while posing as a man, that is a huge difference. I have made several men cry but they would never put that in their blogs.



Well, like I said, I haven't read the whole book so I'm at a disadvantage.

But...she admitted herself that she made for a fairly effeminate man. Her bowling buddies suspected her alter ego of being gay. Her mannerisms probably didn't go over that well with the straight women she was approaching. Also, I've been told women are very good at sensing insecurity in men. They often read it as he's hiding something. In this case, she/he was, and women probably picked up on it and were put off by it.

Yeah, rejection from a woman stings, and the early part of dating is definitely stacked against guys in some ways; tradition says they're expected to do the approach, then buy the drinks, meals and entertainment even if nothing comes from it. But men don't have to worry about heels, or makeup or if someone doesn't take 'no' for an answer. Plus, a woman can always agree to go dutch until you both know if there's chemistry or not.

Second, I've read a bit about the retreat. Most _healthy_ men don't have rage and those kinds of issues when it comes to women. Her visiting the retreat would be as if a man posed as a woman and visited a safehome for women who've been assaulted; of course they would express anger and fear toward men, but it would in no way reflect how most women feel about them.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 3, 2013)

First off, I would hurry up and jump out of bed so that I could get the house good and clean, get a pie baked and dinner prepped before my man got home. I would then meet him at the door in the evening with a back rub and his adult beverage of choice. As he finishes it I could get dinner on the table and the pie out of the oven so that he would have time to put a bun in mine!

Yeah I said it!!




Seriously though, I would probably be pretty bummed for a while because I like being a guy, and I know the world is set up for us and we do have an easier time of it. After the shock wore off, I'd probably try and keep it to myself, and then I'd go experience the world as fully as I could as a woman. I'd try everything out just to see what it is like.


----------



## swordchick (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, I would not compare a safe house to that men's retreat. The type of violence displayed at men's retreat caused the author to have a nervous breakdown. They beat & burned a dummy that represented the women in their lives. Safe houses are non-violent & if you display any violence, you are kicked out. Security is very tight at a safe house that no one can sneak in.



tankyguy said:


> Well, like I said, I haven't read the whole book so I'm at a disadvantage.
> 
> But...she admitted herself that she made for a fairly effeminate man. Her bowling buddies suspected her alter ego of being gay. Her mannerisms probably didn't go over that well with the straight women she was approaching. Also, I've been told women are very good at sensing insecurity in men. They often read it as he's hiding something. In this case, she/he was, and women probably picked up on it and were put off by it.
> 
> ...


----------



## tankyguy (Jul 4, 2013)

swordchick said:


> Well, I would not compare a safe house to that men's retreat. The type of violence displayed at men's retreat caused the author to have a nervous breakdown. They beat & burned a dummy that represented the women in their lives. Safe houses are non-violent & if you display any violence, you are kicked out. Security is very tight at a safe house that no one can sneak in.



It's not a perfect analogy. The point is that the men at those retreats are dealing with severe emotional damage and other issues. Their feelings are not typical. Emotionally healthy men do not have such rage towards women and do not feel the need to burn their wives and girlfriends in effigy, I assure you. Most men do not even attend such retreats. Those that do are an extreme; a tiny outlier.

And if I recall correctly, the author has said that her breakdown was due in large part to the fact she was living a lie, under an extreme amount of pressure to suppress her identity and also technically cheating on her partner while dating women as a man.

My point is, being a man isn't a horrible fate. We're not all emotionally stunted and filled with rage and resentment. Of course, there's the shorter average lifespan. And cold swimming pools.


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 4, 2013)

I guess I should give a more serious answer, since my first comment probably came off a bit troll-ish :blush:.

I think if I were to wake up as a woman, my initial reaction would likely be to try and... wake up again, because I'd be *positive* I was having a lucid dream. After recovering from whatever injury I just inflicted on myself in an attempt to bring myself back to consciousness (not even joking here, I've jumped off a flight of stairs in a dream before, to wake myself up heh), and realizing that I was, in fact, back in reality, I guess I'd start off with the obligatory self-groping and mirror exploration stuff. Once I came to terms with the situation, I'd question whether or not to tell my parents (my dad's pretty "old school" so that would be an awkward conversation, to say the least.)

Once I realized it was a permanent change... I think I'd actually have some mixed feeling about it. On one hand, I imagine I'd be fairly uncomfortable being in a different body, let alone an anatomically different body, and I'm not sure any amount of time could ever make the transition feel any less unnatural. On the other, I think it would be kind of liberating to be in a body that enjoyed more freedom in regards to sensitivity. I've never been a typical guy in that "man's man" sense, and growing up in a place like Alabama, you don't always get many opportunities to show the more "vulnerable human being" side of yourself as a guy, at least without raising some eyebrows and/or questions. It goes both ways though; while you might enjoy some new "privileges" by having your gender swapped, you'd also have a new set of challenges to learn and adapt to.

At the end of the day, I think the whole situation would be more of a (pardon the language) mindfuck to me than anything . It would be one hell of a learning experience though, no question.


----------



## JulieD (Jul 4, 2013)

After all of the touching my self and trying to write my name in pee somewhere, I would clean my ceiling fans and change every light bulb possible. Then I would do the same for my mom. After that I would explore my new body, push its limits to find out what I can or cant do. I would do all of the manly things that I am limited from doing as a ssbbw...then id probably go bowling. Or play a round of golf. Maybe mini golf...but thats just because I like mini golf.


----------



## Archetypus (Jul 6, 2013)

Seeing as how most girls spend their lives fending off waves of tumescent mongoloids, I'd probably just be annoyed with it all.

My general moodiness and lack of consideration would help me to adjust to womanhood as well, I imagine. Cock teasing would be hilarious. 

It would suck though. With my unabashed male hedonism still in place, having to navigate the stigmas attached to feminine sexuality, whilst simultaneously trying to appeal to a generation of manchildren by pretending that my intelligence is ancillary to my cupsize. Pigs.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Jul 7, 2013)

I'd become the most fabulous drag queen on the planet.


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 7, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> I'd become the most fabulous drag queen on the planet.



Yes.... you.... would! :kiss2:


----------



## BigWheels (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm going to a bar & getting drinks bought for me. Snubbing the less beautiful people & act like a total B**CH. 

Then I am so taking that body out for a spin & F**king everything to see why it takes sooooo long to get a woman to do the happy face. 

I know this all sounds so wrong, but honestly it seems quite popular, so I want to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Anjula (Jul 8, 2013)

I would cry. My life is so damn perfect atm that if I would wake up as a fat guy with my mind inside, nothing else then crying comes to my mind


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 13, 2013)

Don't particularly want to deal with periods, pregnancy scares or the awful way women can get treated on a daily basis.... but I'd be a hell of a lot thinner and frankly gorgeous. So that'd make life a fuckton easier.

I'd buy new clothes, sanitary stuff, pepper spray... arrange to have my "old self" declared legally dead and create a new identity.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd go on a horny rampage fucking every man on sight (hahaha) and go around fattening up every man in sight like some woman feeder in extreme weight gain stories like madam bigger.

I'd end up becoming a professional mistress. 

Being a guy sucks we can't do anything awesome. lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 7, 2013)

Necroing this a little because I just stumbled on it and it's something I want to post about.

I have actually given this quite a bit of thought, spurred especially by the webcomic "Misfile", in which the central pretense *is* this thought experiment (albeit with Tad's extrapolation). As such, I'm going to answer in the same vein Tad did: namely, that the rest of the world is unaware any change has taken place (Either the memories of everyone in the world aware of my existence have been altered to remember me as a female, OR, if we choose to take a more polycosmic interpretation, we have begun following a completely compossible alternate narrative in which everything that happened with regards to me is exactly the same, except I was female for all of it instead of male. In light of this interpretation, we will also ignore the many ways in which others' perceptions of my past behavior (as a female) would have differed from their perceptions of me as a male.). This interpretation would place significantly less stress on me, as I would then only have to deal with my acclimation to an unfamiliar situation, rather than everyones' acclimation to it.

So, from the standpoint of, "wake up a woman, everyone thinks that's normal."

FIRST thing I would do? Probably lose my shit when I go to scratch my balls and find no balls to scratch. Freak out more when I realize I also have breasts. Freak out EVEN MORE when I finally get out of bed to find myself 1 and a half feet shorter than I should be. That's right, boys and girls, all other aspects being equal, my ideal woman is a 4' 9" psuedo-midget (meaning: short enough to be classified as a midget, but otherwise being a normally proportioned human being with no mental or physical abnormalities commonly associated with Dwarfism). This would probably be my single biggest source of neurosis post-change, as I have (had) few enough people in my life who challenge me for the title of Tallest in the Room that it REALLY bothers me when I have to look up at someone standing on the same surface as me. Suddenly being default choice for Shortest in the Room would fuck with me constantly.

If this were to happen Right Now, it would actually be a little beneficial. My ideal woman is stronger than I am, a delicious mix of Track and Field core with Not Afraid to Have Seconds/Dessert outer shell. I'm currently doing remodeling housework that would be nice to have a strong, endurant body for. The loss in height would be an inconvenience, but I'd live. Also, right now, I am unemployed, so I would actually be able to take a few days to acclimate myself (somewhat) to my new form, most particularly the whole breasts and underwear-I'm-not-familiar-with stuff (A/small B-cups, but still, proportionate to height, not small).

Would I be able to adapt to it as a permanent change? Probably. Hormones aside, my experiences as a male would render me functionally lesbian, and one of the first things I did after deciding to leave the house would be to be made surgically sterile (assuming my new history didn't already account for that), just to protect against the possibility of unwanted pregnancy through rape. There's a gay bar in walking distance of this house, which I would probably start hanging out at and learning what the new body could do (I'm a virgin in the real world, but the second largest reason for that would be completely obviated as a girl having sex with other girls. As such, I would fuck any willing female who I had decently good reason to believe was biologically clean.). It would be interesting to find out if my new body's hormones had any positive effect on my social awkwardness (or if that is entirely a learned thing I would carry over wholesale). Emotional roller coaster issues aside, I'd probably adjust okay, although I don't understand female politicking now and doubt I would as one either. I would completely fail to care about conforming to normal beauty standards, though, since we've stipulated that our ideals would inform this new body, I wouldn't have much need for costmetics (typo intentional) since I'd have damn-near flawless skin simply because fuck you that's why.

Would it take time and effort to settle in? Almost definitely. Would I enjoy the hell out of it? So much yes. So so much yes.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 7, 2013)

I'd just like to say that winning Shortest in the Room sucks. You become the the joke of the room named on your height for the rest of of the night. At 4 foot 10, I've had my fair share of this happen, and I'm sick of it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 7, 2013)

I confess to being extremely guilty of subjecting short girls to short jokes. However, for me, it's flirtation. I really *really* like short chicks.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 7, 2013)

penguin said:


> Masturbate.


In a word, this. 

After I realized that it was permanent, I think I'd be delighted and wouldn't dwell on the negatives but explore the positives. 

I wouldn't go batty. I'd adapt. I've become really good at it because I've stopped over-thinking everything because for me, over-analysis leads to paralysis. It's my new body and a new life and I'd learn to not just survive but enjoy and live it up.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Oct 10, 2013)

I would find an ancient billionaire to fuck to death and get his money.


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 10, 2013)

Well... I'd be waking up as quite a large woman. The first thing I'd probably be doing is playing with my belly (I like playing with my relatively small belly so I imagine I'd have loads of fun with my preferred size on me) and then move around the other parts.

I'd definitely have to masturbate because I want to find out how different the experience is, I can only imagine how much powerful they can be.

When I eventually get bored of that I'll probably be confused about not being able to reach high up stuff. But also happy that I can reach low stuff!

and then... well... I'd probably sit around watching stuff on Netflix, eating crap loads and playing games... just in a girls body.


----------



## Goreki (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm with Zowie, I would stick my dick in everything. Watermelons, custards, glitter, jars of dried peas, some soup. Mashed potatoes.

I don't particularly enjoy the idea of being my ideal man because I'm the type of person who thinks being fat is okay for everybody else on the planet, just not for me. I'd see if I could still sing though. And I'd wear black bowling shirts and slick back my hair and pierce my whole face.


----------



## freakyfred (Oct 12, 2013)

Cute dresses and long socks. All day erryday.


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 12, 2013)

ooooooooooooh I forgot! better fashion! I would make the most of that... I would wear ALL the skirts.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 12, 2013)

penguin said:


> Masturbate.



You stole my answer.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 12, 2013)

spookytwigg said:


> ooooooooooooh I forgot! better fashion! I would make the most of that... I would wear ALL the skirts.



My fashion sense would probably not change much. Ergo, jeans and T-shirts. I suspect the short shorts would take some adjusting, and the whole 'tight pants' thing too (as a guy I hate shorts that don't reach my knee, and hate tight shorts/jeans)... so I might wind up rocking cargo pants a lot. But sure, T-shirts, sleeveless tanks... probably not skirts, likely not dresses either.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh, boots! I forgot boots. The one female fashion accessory I would grok to hell and back.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 20, 2013)

I always thought I was gay guy trapped in a woman's body..sooooo hrmmmm....

hit the gym, then the club and dance my ass off while chasing all the chubby guys..hahah


oh and give thanks that Aunt Flow no longer likes to visit


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 23, 2013)

I am so wanting to explore this via narrative, now...


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm with you. + No bra. HALLELUJAH!



chicken legs said:


> oh and give thanks that Aunt Flow no longer likes to visit


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 28, 2013)

I started writing this out and had a moment of realization, about something I'd lose that I would miss: my singing voice (that my ideal female would also have a singing voice is not the issue here). I'm a Bass 2. Go listen to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh9WayN7R-s - I can hit that easily, and I love having such a deep, commanding voice. My ideal female would be in the Alto 1/Soprano 2 range - somewhat high pitched, but soft and gentle, not mousy. Silky with an edge to it - picture a hybrid of Nena, Kim Wilde, and Jasmine Yee.

But it wouldn't be bassic =P


----------



## itjoe (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd probably go find a bar to get free drinks, then realize that all these weirdos are hitting on me and leave for a lesbian bar to go buy my own drinks.

What am I saying, I'm pretty sure I'd make one ugly woman.


----------

